# yesterdays cheese a thon



## oregon smoker (Jan 24, 2011)

gouda, Harvati, brie, gorganzola, provalone and mild cheddar. about four hours total for the cheddar, apple chips and pellets with lump mesqite layered.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!!

  Craig


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 24, 2011)

Would like to know how that Havarti tastes smoked. Very light and creamy by itself.....Hmmmm


----------



## les3176 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks great!!!! can't wait to try some cheese!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 24, 2011)

Smokeamotive said:


> Would like to know how that Havarti tastes smoked. Very light and creamy by itself.....Hmmmm


this is the first time for us with the Havarti, so i am curious myself. now it is the wait and resting part that is hard to do....


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Now that sure is alot of smoke there. I'm wondering how that Gorganzola is gonna take to the smoke. Please give us a run down on how they taste in a couple of weeks OK??


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 24, 2011)

Well you can just send me the chunk on the right in front and I'll let you know how it tatses. LOL


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 25, 2011)

i will most certainly update on the gorganzola and havati. there is a cheese company down in southern oregon that make a smoked blue and a "oragonzolla" that are fantastic, (actually word class Medals) and if this first round with the blue is even edible i will be thrilled (the gorganzolla was an experiment at best)


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like someone is going to be very anxious for the next couple weeks waiting on the cheese to mellow... LOL

Looks Great...


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 26, 2011)

there is always back-up my friend...LOL, but your right it sometimes is difficult waiting, walk out to the shop, open the refer for a cold beer and smelling the cheese just sitting there...


----------



## czarcastic (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks great!  Love the idea of smoked Havarti!!!  I'm thinking it would make an awesome mac and cheese!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2011)

Great looking cheese smoke . Was just thinking of doing some myself but just got back from a business trip and can hardly get out of the chair I am so tired


----------



## porked (Jan 27, 2011)

Great looking pics, great post as well. All I need is for the weather to break a bit and I will also be in the cheese business again. Come on Spring!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 28, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Great looking cheese smoke . Was just thinking of doing some myself but just got back from a business trip and can hardly get out of the chair I am so tired


i here that, next week i am in oregon, washington and idaho back thursday and off to vegas for monday-wednesday (work) then home and off to seattle no real rest for two weeks.. but the good news i am going to break down this weekend and sample last weeks efforts....your right i couldnt hold out lol


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 28, 2011)

Porked said:


> Great looking pics, great post as well. All I need is for the weather to break a bit and I will also be in the cheese business again. Come on Spring!


i feel for you guys back there since originally from way, way upstate NY , but our winter has been mild, in comparison  here in SW Washington so i have been taking advantage


----------

